# I'm getting confused and don't say a word Luke



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I bought a set of tight lies a year ago and I'm thinking of going with Adams AS012, I was striking the ball more consistently with the As02 but shorter distance than the tight lies. How should I think this through? I'm Pi$$ed with my game.


----------



## Spike (Apr 4, 2014)

Do what's best for your game and wallet. If you think you can get better and afford it I say go for it.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

It's pretty early in the season for you. Could it be you're a bit impatient for the moment?

From a technical standpoint, are the new clubs heavier, longer or a different shaft or grip?


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

You ought to have my game if you want something to be frustrated with. I played 3 rounds while back in Colorado a few weeks ago, and didn't even break 100 on my home course. 3 years ago I shot 6 rounds in the 70's on the same course during the 2011 season. 

The good news is that I should be able to play more sometime after midsummer. This last trip we bought a house in a tiny town in NE Colorado and we will not be living on the island year round any more. I'll get to play more golf (hopefully a lot more) and I won't have to be here during the hot, humid, stormy summer. At least it sounds like a good plan to me.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Spike said:


> Do what's best for your game and wallet. If you think you can get better and afford it I say go for it.





DennisM said:


> It's pretty early in the season for you. Could it be you're a bit impatient for the moment?
> 
> From a technical standpoint, are the new clubs heavier, longer or a different shaft or grip?





Fourputt said:


> You ought to have my game if you want something to be frustrated with. I played 3 rounds while back in Colorado a few weeks ago, and didn't even break 100 on my home course. 3 years ago I shot 6 rounds in the 70's on the same course during the 2011 season.
> 
> The good news is that I should be able to play more sometime after midsummer. This last trip we bought a house in a tiny town in NE Colorado and we will not be living on the island year round any more. I'll get to play more golf (hopefully a lot more) and I won't have to be here during the hot, humid, stormy summer. At least it sounds like a good plan to me.


I'm just being a whiney a$$ and needed to vent, Dennis it is early here thanks for being my therapist, Spike in my case its not the technology its the space between my ears. The VA must of diagnose me correctly Rick my friend good to here from you I thought I was having a flashback. thanks for telling me I'm not alone on the score card.


----------

